# HK USP 9, Pre ban mags available?



## jman511115 (Nov 26, 2008)

Title says it all. Are there pre ban mags available for the 9? I live in NY. :smt013 So I've got to deal with stupidity until I can get outta here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Not sure what you mean. Other than states that restrict capacity to 10-round mags there is no ban currently in effect Nationally. Full regular capacity magazines abound. MidwayUSA, TopGunSupply, CDNN, etc. As for the legality of having and using them in your state that is another matter you would need to research and determine.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a supply of the LE mags which would have been right before and during the ban......


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Not sure what you mean. Other than states that restrict capacity to 10-round mags there is no ban currently in effect Nationally. Full regular capacity magazines abound. MidwayUSA, TopGunSupply, CDNN, etc. As for the legality of having and using them in your state that is another matter you would need to research and determine.


He's referring to the New York version of the Federal Assault Weapons Ban, which prohibits possession of any magazine of over 10 rounds, manufactured after September 14th 1994, by anyone other than a LEO. Hence the need to find pre-ban magazines.

Checking gun shows, pawn shops, and the like would be my recommendation, since I suspect most pre-ban magazines in shops would be long since gone. Just to CYA, though, make sure they're stamped with a date...not worth risking felony possession over a few extra rounds.

KG


----------



## jman511115 (Nov 26, 2008)

kg333 said:


> He's referring to the New York version of the Federal Assault Weapons Ban, which prohibits possession of any magazine of over 10 rounds, manufactured after September 14th 1994, by anyone other than a LEO. Hence the need to find pre-ban magazines.
> 
> Checking gun shows, pawn shops, and the like would be my recommendation, since I suspect most pre-ban magazines in shops would be long since gone. Just to CYA, though, make sure they're stamped with a date...not worth risking felony possession over a few extra rounds.
> 
> KG


So they do exist though. That's what I was looking for. Not being an HK person yet, I wasn't sure if they had been manufactured pre 1994, or if the USP was not old enough. Been going back and forth between buying a USP and an M&P, and this is a big sway to the USP. Thanks! Just curious, does anyone know if there are pre 1994 manufacture USP .45 mags available? Thanks!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Understood and thank you KG. My misunderstanding Jman. KG's advice sounds very logical. They must be out there but agree it would be a bit of an easter egg hunt to find them. Such a restriction does make a good arguement for the 3 M&P 45 ACP models if that interests you since their capacity ranges from 8+1 to 10+1 max thus side stepping the capacity issue altogether. I'm a big HK fan but if you can't find the gear to run them that is definately a problem. As an alternative I'd also suggest the USPc, HK45 and HK45c that all stay within the capacity envelope. Good luck.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

jman511115 said:


> So they do exist though. That's what I was looking for. Not being an HK person yet, I wasn't sure if they had been manufactured pre 1994, or if the USP was not old enough. Been going back and forth between buying a USP and an M&P, and this is a big sway to the USP. Thanks! Just curious, does anyone know if there are pre 1994 manufacture USP .45 mags available? Thanks!


Actually, I'm not sure if the USP mags do exist or not, I just meant in general to keep the ATF from knocking on your door. My bad. 

According to Wikipedia the USP was produced in 1993, so there's a definite chance.

KG


----------



## jman511115 (Nov 26, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Understood and thank you KG. My misunderstanding Jman. KG's advice sounds very logical. They must be out there but agree it would be a bit of an easter egg hunt to find them. Such a restriction does make a good arguement for the 3 M&P 45 ACP models if that interests you since their capacity ranges from 8+1 to 10+1 max thus side stepping the capacity issue altogether. I'm a big HK fan but if you can't find the gear to run them that is definately a problem. As an alternative I'd also suggest the USPc, HK45 and HK45c that all stay within the capacity envelope. Good luck.


The reason I'm trying to find a polymer 9mm is for the capacity. I could buy a Glock, but everyone I know and their mother and their mother's mother has a Glock. Wouldn't mind a .45, but I've already got 1911's and I don't think there's anything that was manufactured pre 1994 in .45 that I'd be interested in. So, I'm down to doing my research on the possibility of pre ban USP mags.



kg333 said:


> Actually, I'm not sure if the USP mags do exist or not, I just meant in general to keep the ATF from knocking on your door. My bad.
> 
> According to Wikipedia the USP was produced in 1993, so there's a definite chance.
> 
> KG


Wouldn't be the ATF, they don't care. Would be the NYSP.  But thanks for the clarification. I'll have to keep looking. I wish they were as plentiful as pre ban AR mags.


----------

